# Was muss ich beachten bei einer Collage?



## Brie (26. Mai 2008)

Moin,
wie schon im Titel erwähnt möchte ich eine Collage erstellen. Nun stellt sich die frage was ich für Voreinstellungen beachten muss. Spich DPI usw.

Es soll später als Poster gedruckt werden. Welche Größe das weiss ich noch nicht so genau. Vielleicht DIN A3 oder DIN A2.

Falls es von Bedeutung ist: Die Bilder haben eine Größe von 640 x 480 Pixel.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Gruss
Brie


----------



## janoc (26. Mai 2008)

"300dpi, Farbmodus CMYK" ist die Sandardantwort für Print.

640 x 480 Pixel sind bei 300dpi etwa 5x4cm ... wenn deine Collage A3 oder gar A2 werden soll, musst du die Bilder vermutlich stark vergrößern was zu ordentlichen qualitätseinbußen fürhen wird.


----------



## Brie (26. Mai 2008)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> "300dpi, Farbmodus CMYK" ist die Sandardantwort für Print.
> 
> 640 x 480 Pixel sind bei 300dpi etwa 5x4cm ... wenn deine Collage A3 oder gar A2 werden soll, musst du die Bilder vermutlich stark vergrößern was zu ordentlichen qualitätseinbußen fürhen wird.



Vergrößern muss ich da wohl nichts. Ich habe sehr viele Bilder die ich zur Verfügung habe. Deshalb weiss ich auch noch nicht ob es DIN A3 oder DIN A2 wird. Aber das ist doch schon einmal eine Antort: 300 DPI. Dachte dass ich die DPI noch größer einstellen müsste.


----------



## janoc (26. Mai 2008)

Na dann wird das mehr ein Mosaik als eine Collage 

300dpi ist wie gesagt Standardwert; je nachdem wo/wie/auf was/... gedruckt wird, kann sein dass mehr oder weniger benötigt werden.


----------

